# anubias help. constant dead stems and leaves



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been an anbias that really needs help. I have a 10 gallon tank that has 4 other plants. A few Aponogeton crispus and some other aponogetons. My tank has 2 23 watt bulbs cfl. My other plants are growing very well. I have the anubias tied to a fake piece of driftwood that is dead center in the tanks and about 3 iches above the substrate. I recently had some bba algae in the tank and bleached the rocks and trimmed the plant of all algea. As far as I think I have a high lght tank. The bulbs are 6500k. I don't really have any shaded areas in the tank and have read the anubias likes low light....which I don't have. Since I trimmed all the algea off a few roots are rotting but the leaves though small look healthy. It seems the plant does good for a bit then takes a dive. Seems i am always needing to trim a bad leaf or bad root. Since i trimmed it after the algea one root looks to be rotted but the rest seems to be good but im not sure if the driftwood (fake mopani tree) is the right plce to let it attach to. Oh also have a diy co2 system. I ferted the aponogetons this morning with osmocote but nothing for the anubias. How do I care for this correctly so it will grow and be healthy. Can I even have it if is a low light plant in a high light situation?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds to me like you're doing enough. The rotting roots may be your problem, however they got that way.


----------

